# Poll!!!! My astrologer says...



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll be accident prone from mid November to the end of January. He said to be very careful while riding my bike. 

What should I do?


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

All that stuff is hooey. I just read my tea leaves and they told me so.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> All that stuff is hooey. I just read my tea leaves and they told me so.


Maybe I should throw those I-ching thingies.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

How did you go in that job interview BTW?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

orbit said:


> How did you go in that job interview BTW?


Went okay till the guy found out I was married. Then he tip toed his way around a question that translated to "do you have any kids". 

Long story short, I didn't get the job.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmmm, thats a shame, sorry to hear that. It sounds like your concerns about the questions were well founded.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Just ride your bike il sogno. :thumbsup:

Bummer on the job though. I guess he was interested in you initially perhaps? :idea:


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Instead of voting for what you _should _do, I voted for what you _will _do...

bonbons and doprah


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

iliveonnitro said:


> Instead of voting for what you _should _do, I voted for what you _will _do...
> 
> bonbons and doprah


Oh, I thought we were voting for what _we_ would like to do.

I think I'm gonna get fat this winter. Bring out the fat pants!!!!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

uzziefly said:


> Just ride your bike il sogno. :thumbsup:
> 
> Bummer on the job though. I guess he was interested in you initially perhaps? :idea:


Ride my bike?!?! But....but....this guy is a pretty accurate astrologer. I'm kinda scared to ride. 

It's okay about the job. I thought the boss guy was kind of a jerk. He wasn't interested in me. It was more like he wanted to know if I was going to take time off because of kids. 

Plus this leaves more time for RBR post padding, seeking world peace, doing dishes in the shower, etc.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

vonteity said:


> Oh, I thought we were voting for what _we_ would like to do.
> 
> I think I'm gonna get fat this winter. Bring out the fat pants!!!!


You can have my fat pants von, the way things are going I may need to move up to elastic waistbands......


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

il sogno said:


> Ride my bike?!?! But....but....this guy is a pretty accurate astrologer. I'm kinda scared to ride.
> 
> It's okay about the job. I thought the boss guy was kind of a jerk. He wasn't interested in me. It was more like he wanted to know if I was going to take time off because of kids.
> 
> Plus this leaves more time for RBR post padding, seeking world peace, doing dishes in the shower, etc.


What's this Poast padding you talk of??


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

toomanybikes said:


> What's this Poast padding you talk of??


I've only heard of it.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

So far 54% of poll responders want me to temp fate and keep riding. Non believers!!!

C'mon RBR-sters, I need more votes for sitting on the sofa watching Oprah!


----------



## chatterbox (Nov 19, 2006)

If you want permission to sit on the sofa eating bonbons, you have it. But I'm just not sure about not getting your exercise because the astrologist is worried. I suppose you could hike...


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> You can have my fat pants von, the way things are going I may need to move up to elastic waistbands......


So those will actually be your "skinny" pants, then?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

Play yer guitar....................................................................................................winter's here anyhow...I saw flurries today...while I was grilling dinner....


----------



## zeytin (May 15, 2004)

The more you ride the more bonbons you can eat! Do both...
Grrr about the job what a bastard.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> So far 54% of poll responders want me to temp fate and keep riding. Non believers!!!
> 
> C'mon RBR-sters, I need more votes for sitting on the sofa watching Oprah!



OPRAH ????????......TV at all??????? keep riding .........the fate is far less devastating.....


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

btw I am not voting.........as far as FATE is concerned...there IS NO DEMOCRACY!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

How come nobody's voted for #2 just do a short ride or two a week?


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

don't be a baby....get on your bike and ride............


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

vonteity said:


> So those will actually be your "skinny" pants, then?


Yeah, that's it, skinny fat pants.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> don't be a baby....get on your bike and ride............


Hey, I was all set to go with your play yer guitar suggestion. :8:


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

il sogno said:


> Hey, I was all set to go with your play yer guitar suggestion. :8:



so what's stopping you?.....

just 'cause that wasn't in the poll?......


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Touch0Gray said:


> so what's stopping you?.....
> 
> just 'cause that wasn't in the poll?......


I'm going to a jam session tonight and I have another one scheduled for Wednesday.


----------



## Touch0Gray (May 29, 2003)

I win...where's my prize?


----------

